# Demanding pax



## Annasmom (Jul 15, 2017)

So how do you handle the type of pax that says immediately as they enter your car quote " turn the radio off, move the seat forward, and turn the air upand by the way im in a hurry. Not a hi how are u or nothing. I got him there early, used exact navi and he rated me low. Y do pax think they can get away with this bs


----------



## PTUber (Sep 16, 2015)

3 things came to mind:
1. Well hello to you too!
2. A little demanding aren't we?
3. Can I get you anything else?


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

I'd handle it by saying something like this (before you start the trip): "I'm very sorry, but your attitude and demeanor are making me uncomfortable. I'm going to cancel this trip. Please exit the car, or the police will be called."

You should never take a rude paxhole for the very reason you mentioned: you'll get a low rating, and (more importantly) you increase your chances of having a BS story sent to Uber about you.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Annasmom said:


> So how do you handle the type of pax that says immediately as they enter your car quote " turn the radio off, move the seat forward, and turn the air upand by the way im in a hurry. Not a hi how are u or nothing. I got him there early, used exact navi and he rated me low. Y do pax think they can get away with this bs


Haven't had this happen. But I think it would probably do something like what PTUber suggested. 
If it's really bad, might just put car in park and say ride is over.

Like I said, haven't had to do it. But I'd like to think I have the balls to do that.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Oh, and the reason passengers feel like they can get away with this is because they can. You gave the ride, right?


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

" I got him there early, used exact navi and he rated me low"

You are a keeper. Wish my woman new how to take my demands and get to it.

"Y do pax think they can get away with this bs"

bmedle say it well above. You are the doormat and this pax shoes were especially dirty


----------



## Annasmom (Jul 15, 2017)

bmedle said:


> Oh, and the reason passengers feel like they can get away with this is because they can. You gave the ride, right?


I think i was in shock so i just went with it lol


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Annasmom said:


> I think i was in shock so i just went with it lol


Don't let it happen again please. You need to be an example to Anna.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

Annasmom said:


> I think i was in shock so i just went with it lol


Yeah, we all have those experiences. You just kind of file them away in the "won't happen again" folder.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Annasmom said:


> So how do you handle the type of pax that says immediately as they enter your car quote " turn the radio off, move the seat forward, and turn the air upand by the way im in a hurry. Not a hi how are u or nothing. I got him there early, used exact navi and he rated me low. Y do pax think they can get away with this bs


I agree with canceling before starting the ride, but it's too late for that now. Remember it for next time.

At this point, all you can do is message Uber to change his rating to 1-star.



bmedle said:


> Yeah, we all have those experiences. You just kind of file them away in the "won't happen again" folder.


Except that it *will* happen again...we all know that, don't we?


----------



## Annasmom (Jul 15, 2017)

NOPE


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

JimKE said:


> Except that it *will* happen again...we all know that, don't we?


*sigh* Unfortunately, yes. It always does in this business.


----------



## Annasmom (Jul 15, 2017)

Yes ur right . too bad pax pull that kind of stunt when this is a service not a entitlement . we are using our own vehicles and time gas everything some people dont appreciate anyrhing and have a silvet spoon up their paxhole


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Every once in a while we get a bad rider. It can't be prevented. I just try to keep quiet and get them to their destination with the least hassle.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

I don't take orders and rude behavior. Cancel and tell them to order another uber, report them if they're particularly belligerent.

This job does not pay enough to take that, and it's my car and my time. Rude people get tossed, 100% of the time. Don't be nice.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

swingset said:


> I don't take orders and rude behavior. Cancel and tell them to order another uber, report them if they're particularly belligerent.
> 
> This job does not pay enough to take that, and it's my car and my time. Rude people get tossed, 100% of the time. Don't be nice.


Once they're in the car and you're going, there's not much choice but to ignore it. You could stop the car, kick them out, end the ride, for what? Your ego? To prove a point? I'll take the ten bucks thank you and move on to the next ride.

We are in the customer service business. Dealing with a rude customer every now and then comes with the territory.


----------



## youngcop (Mar 16, 2017)

swingset said:


> I don't take orders and rude behavior. Cancel and tell them to order another uber, report them if they're particularly belligerent.
> 
> This job does not pay enough to take that, and it's my car and my time. Rude people get tossed, 100% of the time. Don't be nice.


I couldn't have said that any better swingset.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Annasmom said:


> So how do you handle the type of pax that says immediately as they enter your car quote " turn the radio off, move the seat forward, and turn the air upand by the way im in a hurry. Not a hi how are u or nothing. I got him there early, used exact navi and he rated me low. Y do pax think they can get away with this bs


What was the pax's rating?


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

Coachman said:


> Once they're in the car and you're going, there's not much choice but to ignore it. You could stop the car, kick them out, end the ride, for what? Your ego? To prove a point? I'll take the ten bucks thank you and move on to the next ride.
> 
> We are in the customer service business. Dealing with a rude customer every now and then comes with the territory.


You're right, dealing with them is part of the gig. We only disagree with how we deal.

My dignity is worth more than $10. I don't need this job. It's a part time gig and the millisecond someone treats me like crap they're out of my car. It's my car, my life, and you'd better believe I'll end the ride.

Here's another thought for you - by silently taking it, you endorse their behavior and teach them that they can get away with it. They're looking down on you, and you say "Hey, that's ok, as long as I get a pittance for it"?

Yeah, screw that. No, it's unlikely I will change a person by giving them the boot, but I teach them that not everyone is willing to take it and perhaps they re-consider acting like that the next time. That's worth $10, or $5, or $500 (to me).

Do what you want, I won't take that. I don't need to. I don't need Uber.


----------



## Kevin4163 (May 22, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Once they're in the car and you're going, there's not much choice but to ignore it. You could stop the car, kick them out, end the ride, for what? Your ego? To prove a point? I'll take the ten bucks thank you and move on to the next ride.
> 
> We are in the customer service business. Dealing with a rude customer every now and then comes with the territory.


These types of situations can be easily avoided by simply keeping your doors locked and not starting the trip until you've confirmed that this is a customer that you want to provide service to.

Failing to do so will eventually bite you in the ass and you'll end up with your vehicle being damaged or trashed and unable to work, or worse, getting deactivated because of false allegations being made against you,

If you wanna be a door mat, then that's your prerogative, but don't expect other drivers to follow your example and don't complain when the inevitable eventually happens.


----------



## Annasmom (Jul 15, 2017)

Kevin4163 said:


> These types of situations can be easily avoided by simply keeping your doors locked and not starting the trip until you've confirmed that this is a customer that you want to provide service to.
> 
> Failing to do so will eventually bite you in the ass and you'll end up with your vehicle being damaged or trashed and unable to work, or worse, getting deactivated because of false allegations being made against you,
> 
> If you wanna be a door mat, then that's your prerogative, but don't expect other drivers to follow your example and don't complain when the inevitable eventually happens.


No i dont want to b a doormat . i was asking for suggestions so next time i know but i was in shock for a minute


----------



## HighRollinG (Aug 13, 2017)

Dude was straight up keepin it real. Let's remember whose paying who in this situation.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Remember we are now at least paid (a miniscule amount) for wait time. This means that we can wait a little longer to swipe start trip so we can feel out the passenger. I know we want to see were there going and I use to swipe start as soon as they were on the way to the car. Now I will wait that extra minute or two just to see If there going to pass the attitude test. Since I've changed to that technique I haven't had the chance to break the news to them that they won't be riding with me but I am so looking forward to the reward of a slimy Paxhole getting a little bit of "driver justice."


----------



## NoDay (Jul 25, 2017)

Annasmom, we all get those moments that shock us. Don't stress over it. Next time you will feel more confident in how you respond to uncomfortable requests. The time after that, you will have even more confidence and so forth.

If you feel comfortable with the ride, go for it. But remember, if they take it out on you from the get go....roll on.

I've picked up a pax twice on XL both times he tried to over crowd my vehicle. I bet two of my three '1 stars' are from this guy. The first time he got out and paid for his friends to ride. The second time he rode along and was politly disrespectful, not a total dbag but close enough.


----------



## Annasmom (Jul 15, 2017)

Annasmom said:


> No i dont want to b a doormat . i was asking for suggestions so next time i know but i was in shock for a minute


Im a fairly new driver


HighRollinG said:


> Dude was straight up keepin it real. Let's remember whose paying who in this situation.


 Woopee i made 7.00 off his rude behavior to get him there. Next time ill follow others suggestions and cancel let him b late for that dinner appt. I realize now he thought nothng was wrong to him talking to me like that like he owned my vehicle


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Annasmom said:


> No i dont want to b a doormat . i was asking for suggestions so next time i know but i was in shock for a minute


What was the pax's rating? That might be the issue. 
If you accept a low rated pax, then that's what you get.


----------



## Annasmom (Jul 15, 2017)

AuxCordBoston said:


> What was the pax's rating? That might be the issue.
> If you accept a low rated pax, then that's what you get.


Ill start paying more attention to that.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

I give them a dirty look. Right in their eyes.
But I'm ugly scary and mean looking. 

And cancel anyone below 4.6 ratings.
Also screen shot their address in case you have to go back with the A.K.


----------



## Kevin4163 (May 22, 2016)

Annasmom said:


> No i dont want to b a doormat . i was asking for suggestions so next time i know but i was in shock for a minute


Yes, I understand. I was responding to Coachman's comments, which I quoted in an attempt to avoid confusion


----------



## UberTeach (Aug 7, 2017)

I once had someone ask me to move the seat up. "Hello, I'm 6'3". If I move this seat up, I can't drive." At least he took that as an answer!


----------



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

bmedle said:


> I'd handle it by saying something like this (before you start the trip): "I'm very sorry, but your attitude and demeanor are making me uncomfortable. I'm going to cancel this trip. Please exit the car, or the police will be called."
> 
> You should never take a rude paxhole for the very reason you mentioned: you'll get a low rating, and (more importantly) you increase your chances of having a BS story sent to Uber about you.


Sounds like an entitled pax. Your reaction is WAY over the top. Threatening to call the POLICE because someone is a bit rude? Way to escalate the situation.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

I would smile and say, "hi" 
I'd turn off the radio and move the seat and say in a calm voice, "I'll do my very best to get you there safely and as soon as I possibly can."
In my own head I'd meditate and tell myself to stay calm. I'd breathe and relax and breathe and relax. Then I'd ask, "How's the air? More? Less?"
Then I'd check the route and ask, "the nav is telling me X, is that OK with you?"  and I'd drive smoothly and calmly as I could to the destination.
My reasoning behind this...
1. I don't know what he is going through right now. His kid might have cancer. Maybe his mom died yesterday or his wife is cheating. Whatever. He might just be under extreme stress.
2. As a human being (not as an uber driver) I have empathy for people who have mental problems /social skills deficits. He may be autistic. I don't know. If someone has a broken arm I can see that. If synapses in the brain aren't firing right I cannot see that.
3. Finally, this isn't about me, or my ego, or my feelings. It's about giving a service to an individual who is obviously not functioning at his best right now. True he might just be a **** but I'm going to extend my kindness and behave as an example on what correct behavior looks like. And at the end of it he may feel calmer or had some quiet time in his own head and may be more pleasant when he gets to where he's going. And I'm not a door mat nor am I a timid person but I am calm and I answer to myself at how I treat people. If I can't calm him down and I still get a low rate - my conscience is clear and I know I've personally done my best. 
"I hope the drive was satisfactory, sir. Have a pleasant rest of your day." 

"Namaste ****" I whisper as he closes the door


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

Annasmom said:


> So how do you handle the type of pax that says immediately as they enter your car quote " turn the radio off, move the seat forward, and turn the air upand by the way im in a hurry. Not a hi how are u or nothing. I got him there early, used exact navi and he rated me low. Y do pax think they can get away with this bs


Let me tell you a little story...

Years ago in MLB baseball, Earl Weaver managed the Baltimore Orioles, and Ron Luciano was an AL umpire. Weaver and Luciano absolutely despised each other, they hated each other with a fiery passion that knew no bounds.

One day while Luciano was umpiring game #1 of a doubleheader, Weaver came out of the dugout and began arguing the call Luciano made. Words were exchanged, tempers flared, and Luciano threw Weaver out of the game, as is his perogative as umpire.

Game #1 ends, and game #2 is about to begin. Weaver comes out of the dugout to give Luciano the lineup card for game #2, and makes a comment along the lines of "I hope you do a better job umpiring this game than you did the last one!"

Luciano replies, "I might, but you won't be here to see it!", and throws Weaver out of game #2 as well.

The moral of this story - Be careful what you say. Some people just won't put up with any sh*t.

Remember this story the next time you have a rude passenger. You are the umpire.


----------



## bmedle (Jul 19, 2017)

cdm813 said:


> Sounds like an entitled pax. Your reaction is WAY over the top. Threatening to call the POLICE because someone is a bit rude? Way to escalate the situation.


Perhaps I didn't communicate that thought as well as I wanted. I wouldn't threaten anyone with the cops unless they refuse to leave. If they leave when you ask them to, fine. But, as others here noted, I'm not making enough money to put up with a bunch of **** If you're paying what you're paying for an Uber, you'll act like a decent human being in my car.



Spotscat said:


> Let me tell you a little story...


 <snip>

As an amateur umpire, I always love hearing about the Weaver/Luciano feud. The American League eventually stopped assigning Luciano to O's games due to their relationship. I guess Ron gave Earl three stars.


----------



## mr. mean gene (Jul 12, 2017)

"GET OUT!!.. OF!... MY!!... GOD!!.... DAME!!... CAR!!...! NOW!!!!! "


----------



## Robertk (Jun 8, 2015)

Annasmom said:


> So how do you handle the type of pax that says immediately as they enter your car quote " turn the radio off, move the seat forward, and turn the air upand by the way im in a hurry. Not a hi how are u or nothing. I got him there early, used exact navi and he rated me low. Y do pax think they can get away with this bs


each of these requests seem reasonable individually but if they were all made in the same ride then yeah, end the trip.

as others have said, if the first thing they say is a complaint then they are not worth the hassle. The only way a pax can get away with bs if if you let them.


----------



## the surge within me (Jun 1, 2017)

swingset said:


> You're right, dealing with them is part of the gig. We only disagree with how we deal.
> 
> My dignity is worth more than $10. I don't need this job. It's a part time gig and the millisecond someone treats me like crap they're out of my car. It's my car, my life, and you'd better believe I'll end the ride.
> 
> ...


^^THIS^^


----------



## ThatUberGuy (Sep 8, 2015)

So I get a ping. Pax puts the pin at a business off a busy highway. I get there and pax calls me to tell me they are on a different street [STRIKE 1!] so I say ok I'll get over there in a couple of minutes. I get to said street at the corner of the busy highway. With attitude in her voice, pax calls and says that I'm not at the right spot [STRIKE 2!]. Then in a whiny entitled voice pax says, "You know I've been waiting here a long time!" As if it's my fault that I can't find her since she doesn't know how to find herself on a map. [STREERIKE 3! YOU'RE OUT!!!] I hung up on pax mid sentence and immediately canceled the ride.

After canceling I got a ping from same pax. I accepted then canceled lol.

No way I was gonna let her take down my 4.9 rating.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

ThatUberGuy said:


> So I get a ping. Pax puts the pin at a business off a busy highway. I get there and pax calls me to tell me they are on a different street [STRIKE 1!] so I say ok I'll get over there in a couple of minutes. I get to said street at the corner of the busy highway. With attitude in her voice, pax calls and says that I'm not at the right spot [STRIKE 2!]. Then in a whiny entitled voice pax says, "You know I've been waiting here a long time!" As if it's my fault that I can't find her since she doesn't know how to find herself on a map. [STREERIKE 3! YOU'RE OUT!!!] I hung up on pax mid sentence and immediately canceled the ride.
> 
> After canceling I got a ping from same pax. I accepted then canceled lol.
> 
> No way I was gonna let her take down my 4.9 rating.


If they whine or have a negative attitude on the phone I'm not going to deal with them.


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

Annasmom said:


> So how do you handle the type of pax that says immediately as they enter your car quote " turn the radio off, move the seat forward, and turn the air upand by the way im in a hurry. Not a hi how are u or nothing. I got him there early, used exact navi and he rated me low. Y do pax think they can get away with this bs


I had something a bit like this yesterday. But it was an Uber Pool. I had just picked up the first pool rider then another one came in from the grocery store down the street. Pulled up to the rider and she looked like she wanted to go in the back but the other rider was already there. so she sat in the front, said "hello" she ignored me i guess because she was on the phone, But she had an annoyed look on her face. and then she slammed the door.

Anyways this lady kinda smelled really bad like B.O. So i had to breathe through my mouth the whole way witch sucked. and Im guessing the reason why she smelled was because "she just came from the gym" (She was talking really and i mean REALLY loud on the phone). So we get to the drop off point and now shes barking orders and telling me to take her all the way in her apartment building and make a left. I tried telling her that Uber pool makes it that i have to drop her at the point or at least close to it so the ride is efficient for all the passengers in the car. She then yells at me and says "No go all the way in" so i just gave in and drove her in she got out of the car and before i could say anything else she slammed the door again.

I checked the app after the pool ride and i got a 1 star and a professionalism report. What a *****!

also the other rider was quite the whole time so i wonder what was going on through his head lol.


----------



## Uber Crack (Jul 19, 2017)

Jdelacruz129 said:


> I had something a bit like this yesterday. But it was an Uber Pool. I had just picked up the first pool rider then another one came in from the grocery store down the street. Pulled up to the rider and she looked like she wanted to go in the back but the other rider was already there. so she sat in the front, said "hello" she ignored me i guess because she was on the phone, But she had an annoyed look on her face. and then she slammed the door.
> 
> Anyways this lady kinda smelled really bad like B.O. So i had to breathe through my mouth the whole way witch sucked. and Im guessing the reason why she smelled was because "she just came from the gym" (She was talking really and i mean REALLY loud on the phone). So we get to the drop off point and now shes barking orders and telling me to take her all the way in her apartment building and make a left. I tried telling her that Uber pool makes it that i have to drop her at the point or at least close to it so the ride is efficient for all the passengers in the car. She then yells at me and says "No go all the way in" so i just gave in and drove her in she got out of the car and before i could say anything else she slammed the door again.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry that happened. That's nasty. Nightmare!


----------



## BornToBeGuilty (Jul 28, 2017)

Uber Crack said:


> I would smile and say, "hi"
> I'd turn off the radio and move the seat and say in a calm voice, "I'll do my very best to get you there safely and as soon as I possibly can."
> In my own head I'd meditate and tell myself to stay calm. I'd breathe and relax and breathe and relax. Then I'd ask, "How's the air? More? Less?"
> Then I'd check the route and ask, "the nav is telling me X, is that OK with you?"  and I'd drive smoothly and calmly as I could to the destination.
> ...


Not sure how to interpret your response here. Yes you never know what a pax is going through but when a child throws a tantrum you don't encourage it.

We don't know how the pax asked these things. Judging from the OP post he came in with a demanding manor. Behaviour that should not be encouraged. You are not his personal limo driver. Please remember that you are doing them the favor of picking them up and providing them a safe ride.

When a pax is demanding things don't be afraid to reject the trip and show them that they should treat others with respect just like they expect to be treated. If you choose to do the trip you can always tell them "You are welcome to sit at the front so you can adjust those things to your liking." Just be aware that no matter how amazing the trip will be these are usually the people that will either complain to try and get a free fare or give you a low rating.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Annasmom said:


> So how do you handle the type of pax that says immediately as they enter your car quote " turn the radio off, move the seat forward, and turn the air upand by the way im in a hurry. Not a hi how are u or nothing. I got him there early, used exact navi and he rated me low. Y do pax think they can get away with this bs


The second he started in on that I would of canceled the ride. Sorry, I don't drive ******bags


----------



## B - uberlyftdriver (Jun 6, 2017)

i smile and nod like i someone that has no clue what they are saying and 1 star the beach


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Annasmom You're new, so the shock is common when dealt with these type of pax.

Next time, keep your doors LOCKED when approaching pax.
Crack the window a bit, but not enough to allow the pax to reach in with their arm to open the door from the inside. (this has happened to me)
Confirm rider's name ("Hi! Can I please confirm your name for this ride?") NEVER say the rider's name first, or YOUR name! ALWAYS confirm! This gives your an immediate feel of the pax's attitude.
If name matches on your request, unlock doors and allow pax in.
If rider gives you immediate grief like you mentioned, tell pax this:
"I'm sorry, but I can't take this ride. Perhaps another Uber driver would be more accommodating to your demands. Please exit my car and cancel this trip."
If pax refuses to exit, dial 911 and get ready to hit that CALL button, and tell the pax, "You are now trespassing on my car, and I will call the police to have you removed from my vehicle." And have your other hand ready with pepper gel spray, but not visible to pax.
If pax refuses to exit, hit the call button to 911.
If pax exits, drive away and immediately cancel the trip (if pax haven't already done so), and REPORT the rider as UNSAFE and write in that the rider threatened you!

Since you already completed the trip, be sure to go back to your trip history, submit a new rating to 1* and report the rider as unsafe and request to be unpaired/unmatched from future requests.


----------



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

Shaking my head and walking out of the room.


----------



## New Member 0001365427 (Aug 15, 2016)

Annasmom said:


> So how do you handle the type of pax that says immediately as they enter your car quote " turn the radio off, move the seat forward, and turn the air upand by the way im in a hurry. Not a hi how are u or nothing. I got him there early, used exact navi and he rated me low. Y do pax think they can get away with this bs


"I'm in a hurry" is the one that triggers the rage within me

Usually it's the ones below 4.7

But I'm just so damn curious that I accept it and face the consequences



DocT said:


> Annasmom You're new, so the shock is common when dealt with these type of pax.
> 
> Next time, keep your doors LOCKED when approaching pax.
> Crack the window a bit, but not enough to allow the pax to reach in with their arm to open the door from the inside. (this has happened to me)
> ...


WOW



Jdelacruz129 said:


> I had something a bit like this yesterday. But it was an Uber Pool. I had just picked up the first pool rider then another one came in from the grocery store down the street. Pulled up to the rider and she looked like she wanted to go in the back but the other rider was already there. so she sat in the front, said "hello" she ignored me i guess because she was on the phone, But she had an annoyed look on her face. and then she slammed the door.
> 
> Anyways this lady kinda smelled really bad like B.O. So i had to breathe through my mouth the whole way witch sucked. and Im guessing the reason why she smelled was because "she just came from the gym" (She was talking really and i mean REALLY loud on the phone). So we get to the drop off point and now shes barking orders and telling me to take her all the way in her apartment building and make a left. I tried telling her that Uber pool makes it that i have to drop her at the point or at least close to it so the ride is efficient for all the passengers in the car. She then yells at me and says "No go all the way in" so i just gave in and drove her in she got out of the car and before i could say anything else she slammed the door again.
> 
> ...


Name and place !
put them on blast please for our sake


----------



## pegasimotors (Apr 13, 2017)

I can certainly understand how ratings get to people, but I constantly remind myself they don't matter. 
A bad rating is a pet peeve for me, but I don't let it get to me. Not worth it.


----------



## 105398 (Aug 28, 2016)

MoreTips said:


> This means that we can wait a little longer to swipe start trip so we can feel out the passenger. I know we want to see were there going and I use to swipe start as soon as they were on the way to the car.


You can also cancel within the first block or minute I believe, fortunately never had to do it.


----------



## BOO3 (Jun 4, 2017)

This is the reason pax ratings are important. If they have 4.3 it's borderline (my finger always readying for a one star at the end of trip if they annoy me), 4.0 or less i wont accept them. Give these trashy customers to the new drivers who need the experience under their belt.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

1. Watch their body language as they approach your car.
2. Read how they respond when you confirm their name *before* starting trip.
3. Confirm their destination *before *starting trip.

Add all 3 responses up and determine if you want to Start Trip.


----------



## TNCMinWage (May 18, 2017)

I only had one pax like this in 2500 rides. I guess its where I live (the more I read about pax in some of your areas the more I'm in disbelief).

Pax was an older guy in 50s, drunk from a nearby restaurant. Hopped in and as I started driving said "Windows up, A/C on, crank up those tunes". I actually don't think he meant to be a complete a**, but it came out that way. I slowed down, turned off the radio, rolled the windows back down, looked back at him for a second and said, "I'm not some idiot that you can treat however you wish, if you want something done, say "please" and I'd be happy to do it for you."

He snapped out of it, profusely apologized and shook my hand and introduced himself. We cranked up the tunes and the rest of ride was happy. He tipped me $5 and all was well.

Don't ever let a pax treat you like crap, ever. There is a basic level of decency that is required for everyone in the service industry, if you don't get it, give whatever that comes at you back.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Annasmom said:


> No i dont want to b a doormat . i was asking for suggestions so next time i know but i was in shock for a minute


You're from Tennessee, right? Born and bred?

I'm from New Jersey. I have a few friends that are southern belles. One thing that I have always admired about my sisters in the south, and envied them for, is their ability to tell someone to go fudge themselves in the sweetest voice imaginable with words that sound like a blessing, and that the person doesn't even realize what was actually said until 5 minutes after they have left that woman's presence.

Break out those talents! You know you have them! Just make sure you haven't started the ride yet, so you can't be rated by the passenger.


----------



## THE MAN! (Feb 13, 2015)

Annasmom said:


> So how do you handle the type of pax that says immediately as they enter your car quote " turn the radio off, move the seat forward, and turn the air upand by the way im in a hurry. Not a hi how are u or nothing. I got him there early, used exact navi and he rated me low. Y do pax think they can get away with this bs


Have had a few locos. But not so demanding as that. Unfortunately your a female and I'm sizable male. Pretty sure would have thrown him out. Last think you need is someone sweating you while your trying to drive. Especially when you hadn't even pulled away.


----------



## ubergirl182 (Jun 14, 2017)

Annasmom said:


> So how do you handle the type of pax that says immediately as they enter your car quote " turn the radio off, move the seat forward, and turn the air upand by the way im in a hurry. Not a hi how are u or nothing. I got him there early, used exact navi and he rated me low. Y do pax think they can get away with this bs


had this same girl this weekend who rated me low and dinged me for safety for trying to stop at a yellow light.... course had I not tried to stop she'd of dinged me for running it. you just can't win


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Annasmom said:


> So how do you handle the type of pax that says immediately as they enter your car quote " turn the radio off, move the seat forward, and turn the air upand by the way im in a hurry. Not a hi how are u or nothing. I got him there early, used exact navi and he rated me low. Y do pax think they can get away with this bs


I think you've learned the hard way what to say the next time ; "this ride is officially cancelled"


----------



## SpeedyGonzalez11 (Jan 16, 2017)

HighRollinG said:


> Dude was straight up keepin it real. Let's remember whose paying who in this situation.


And let's remember whose vehicle it is. You're not working for a Corp. You are working for yourself. I work in a family business and we don't take shot from any customer. Thia is our office and our services. Screw those pax. Learn some manners. Money is just as good as someone elses.



Uberyouber said:


> I give them a dirty look. Right in their eyes.
> But I'm ugly scary and mean looking.
> 
> And cancel anyone below 4.6 ratings.
> Also screen shot their address in case you have to go back with the A.K.


Lol this guy. But true with screenshot. Or if you use Google maps, it keeps a history. So far I haven't had to stalk some with the AK but I always save gate codes when I can, in case. I label it on the apartment complex in Google and save to a list.



BOO3 said:


> This is the reason pax ratings are important. If they have 4.3 it's borderline (my finger always readying for a one star at the end of trip if they annoy me), 4.0 or less i wont accept them. Give these trashy customers to the new drivers who need the experience under their belt.


I don't think I've ever seen a pax below 4.0. Any stories?


----------



## Toejam (Jan 2, 2017)

I once received a ping for a 3.3, but of course didn't take it. Someone that low shouldn't be allowed to ride!


----------



## Monkchoi (Feb 2, 2016)

Annasmom said:


> So how do you handle the type of pax that says immediately as they enter your car quote " turn the radio off, move the seat forward, and turn the air upand by the way im in a hurry. Not a hi how are u or nothing. I got him there early, used exact navi and he rated me low. Y do pax think they can get away with this bs


I had a rude customer that made me wait for him when I called. He said: "Give me five minutes , I'm changing ". Then when he got in, he asked if I can get there faster. He was running late. I told this fool that I was not going to put my life in danger by speeding. In short, got him there and gave him a 1 star. 'Nuff said!



Toejam said:


> I once received a ping for a 3.3, but of course didn't take it. Someone that low shouldn't be allowed to ride!


I got a few consecutive 4.5 to 4.6 pax rating tonight. Didn't pick them up. I'd rather get ding for acceptance rate then let these privileged fools affect my rating/ride.



BOO3 said:


> This is the reason pax ratings are important. If they have 4.3 it's borderline (my finger always readying for a one star at the end of trip if they annoy me), 4.0 or less i wont accept them. Give these trashy customers to the new drivers who need the experience under their belt.


Steer them back to the taxi driver so they would remember remember how cheaper it is to ride with Uber.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

I had a big black guy come in my car and he was like can you move the seat up... in a stern voice kinda felt like he was demanding but he was also a big black guy maybe 25-28. I was like uh I guess I can. That seat I have never moved in my life until today for him. He was pretty tall at least 6'3. He gave me a couple bucks as a tip for a short ride. Nice person.


----------



## rohit_cs (Jan 17, 2017)

That would be a great time to recite the Uber terms of service and make them verbally agree before starting the trip. Make sure to mention multiple times that you are not allowed to have sexual relations with the pax.


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

I demand only riders I need by sending to each of them the following text.


"
*** this is not an automated text ***

If your route is in congested freeway/road ( e.g. 405 , lincoln blvd, etc.), please consider another driver. 
Trips to LAX or to any event ( e.g. hollywood bowl, etc.) are excluded at any time/route. 

New to Los Angeles area? Give me a call. 

If this message is not relevant to your trip, simply ignore it.

Thanks for understanding

"

Do you think it worth it?


----------



## lesh11 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hey, do you think this smells like pepper spray?


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

lesh11 said:


> Hey, do you think this smells like pepper spray?


I think it is not. I use a professional language and am polite at the same time.

Moreover, I also have to have a profit from the trip, right? I can not have a ride that last 50 min and get paid *$7.47 (including $2; if no tip - $5.47) *And this is a truth, happened to me. Similar income when driving to LAX or downtown.*

Could you provide your version, that doesn't smell as a pepper spray? 
*

In the attachment you can see my "upset reply" to support.

I really hope , both Uber and Lyft officials are on this chat too. So they could FINALLY make trips in a congested areas better and profitable!


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

M.209 said:


> I think it is not. I use a professional language and am polite at the same time.
> 
> Moreover, I also have to have a profit from the trip, right? I can not have a ride that last 50 min and get paid *$7.47 (including $2; if no tip - $5.47) *And this is a truth, happened to me. Similar income when driving to LAX or downtown.*
> 
> ...


Interesting, your "upset reply" doesn't match your posting style.

But I agree, 50min in traffic for $7 is


----------



## M.209 (Aug 16, 2017)

DocT said:


> Interesting, your "upset reply" doesn't match your posting style.
> 
> But I agree, 50min in traffic for $7 is


~$7 it is including $2 tip. If no tip, will be even less.

When Im angry or upset, I type too quickly. Did not bother myself fixing errors. Support will get ut anyways. By the way, got the same long and useless reply from them ...


----------



## BillC (Mar 5, 2017)

youngcop said:


> I couldn't have said that any better swingset.


Damn you, Autocorrect


----------



## Jdelacruz129 (Oct 6, 2016)

New Member 0001365427 said:


> "I'm in a hurry" is the one that triggers the rage within me
> 
> Usually it's the ones below 4.7
> 
> ...


Don't remember her name but it happened in Fremont,CA


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

I've had the same happen and tended to explain why I wouldn't comply.

"Roll the window up."
No. Why would I do that? It's hot outside.

"No sports radio."
The playoffs are on so the radio isn't going off.

"I'm late so drive fast."
I don't go faster than the posted speed limit but you can cancel and request another Lyft.

In each instance the pax just says "oh" and that was the end of it. Don't know if that would work for everyone but it has for me.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

1. Reach over and cancel the ride "cancel - do not charge passenger" in full view of the passenger.

2. Politely and calmly say in a matter-of-fact way "I'm sorry, sir/ma'am but I have canceled this ride. You should not be charged for it. Please re-request for another driver."

3. If the passenger argues simply repeat the same thing. Do not argue with them or give them a reason when they ask. Once or twice more and add "please exit my vehicle immediately"

4. If they refuse, Repeat calmly "Exit my vehicle immediately" and honk your horn a few times to get witnesses and make the passenger feel that others are watching.

5. Give them about 30 seconds and if they do not exit then honk the horn again. Turn off the vehicle, take the keys, unlock the doors, (ideally also open the back doors where the passenger is sitting so they cannot claim that you locked them in, etc), go offline, and calmly call the police while walking away from the passenger. Make sure to get a police report and state all the facts within the report as it may protect your job.

*Remember the more you argue with people generally the madder and more unpredictable they will get. Never argue with them. Simply tell them how it is going to be and that is it. The quicker they realize there is no chance you will change your mind generally the quicker they will give up and leave.*

This will protect you in multiple ways.

1. An irate passenger is more likely to attack you, report you, low rate you, etc.
2. When the passenger refuses to leave and becomes irate it is best to get away from them ASAP and minimize your risk.
3. Doing this highly reduces the chances of being deactivated by Uber or the passenger getting away without charges. This helps prove that the passenger refused to leave and had no excuse not to do so.


----------



## MaximusMurkimus (Jun 2, 2016)

Anyone that does that to me gets extra cheek the entire trip. "You want me to go here? You're sure? Okay, I just wanted to make sure that's what you wanted."


----------



## UBERPROcolorado (Jul 16, 2017)

This is the kind of pax that needs to call a cab.


----------



## Alison Chains (Aug 18, 2017)

Nick781 said:


> I had a big black guy come in my car and he was like can you move the seat up... in a stern voice kinda felt like he was demanding but he was also a big black guy maybe 25-28. I was like uh I guess I can. That seat I have never moved in my life until today for him. He was pretty tall at least 6'3. He gave me a couple bucks as a tip for a short ride. Nice person.


I'll take big black guys over most other demographics. On average they're just nicer riders and pretty reasonable with their requests. Now about that (audibly black) lady who got snippy when she couldn't guide me across a dark parking lot to an employee entrance for a facility whose requested street address is on an entirely different street (thanks, Uber)... cancel.

You can't win and somewhere there's someone who'll put up with them. Let it cost them something--be it time, money, or aggravation.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

"Get out, NOW!!!"

"This ride is OVER!!!"


----------



## Edwin Rivera (Jul 12, 2016)

Annasmom said:


> So how do you handle the type of pax that says immediately as they enter your car quote " turn the radio off, move the seat forward, and turn the air upand by the way im in a hurry. Not a hi how are u or nothing. I got him there early, used exact navi and he rated me low. Y do pax think they can get away with this bs


I Usally pull the seat further back turn the music up louder and turn the heater on hi on a hot and 100 degree day. And drive like a grandpa if they are in a hurry.


----------



## KellyC (May 8, 2017)

Annasmom said:


> So how do you handle the type of pax that says immediately as they enter your car quote " turn the radio off, move the seat forward, and turn the air upand by the way im in a hurry. Not a hi how are u or nothing. I got him there early, used exact navi and he rated me low. Y do pax think they can get away with this bs


He's a jerk. I hope you rated him appropriately (I suggest a 2)


----------



## LoveTheBlues (Jun 2, 2016)

I'm in total agreement with those that say take a minute to evaluate your situation before starting the ride. If you choose not to accept a rider be firm and clear without arguing. As others have said. "Sir, we will not be traveling together today." Best if they are not in the car yet but even if they are, firmly say "please exit the vehicle, cancel the ride and order another car that may better meet your demands." That will usually end it. If they won't leave, explain that you are calling 911 and will have the police assist. Then proceed to do exactly that until they leave or the police arrive. All these steps are designed to avoid further escalation and address it if it escalates anyhow. 

Now, once the ride has started, my approach is very different. I now have time invested and they will rate you what they will. Now my goal is to get them to their destination, minimize confrontation and be paid. Accommodate what you can, politely explain what will not be accommodated ie... " I've rolled up the windows and turned up the AC. The music is as loud as it can be for me while still allowing me to concentrate on the road and get you where your going safely." Now please sit back, relax and I will have you to destination as soon as possible. If I remain calm and don't let my ego get in the way, that is usually the end of it. If it escalates anyhow, go back to the first paragraph. When the ride is over, 1 star them if that makes you feel better. (In Chicago drivers can't see pax ratings anyhow).


----------



## Bevital (Mar 9, 2017)

Annasmom said:


> So how do you handle the type of pax that says immediately as they enter your car quote " turn the radio off, move the seat forward, and turn the air upand by the way im in a hurry. Not a hi how are u or nothing. I got him there early, used exact navi and he rated me low. Y do pax think they can get away with this bs


The nice thing about Uber, once the ride is over, its over. Those type of PAX are pretty rare. Remember these phrases, "sure thing", "no problem", "of course", "on it". Obey all the traffic laws, but hard(er) stops, quick(er) acceleration, and slightly harder turns, will usually turn a low rating in a high, maybe even a nice tip. Smile when they get out, say thank you and when the doors are closed and you are driving away just say "next". And move on like it never even happened. You'll be much happier for it.


----------



## boilerlmaker142 (Feb 16, 2019)

Annasmom said:


> So how do you handle the type of pax that says immediately as they enter your car quote " turn the radio off, move the seat forward, and turn the air upand by the way im in a hurry. Not a hi how are u or nothing. I got him there early, used exact navi and he rated me low. Y do pax think they can get away with this bs


I think you need to make them accountable for what they say and tell them to please exit left as I will not tolerate this type of behavior. They will definitely think twice about it the next time they order a rideshare. Let them know you are not the one. We just don't get paid enough to tolerate this type of behavior.



Cableguynoe said:


> Haven't had this happen. But I think it would probably do something like what PTUber suggested.
> If it's really bad, might just put car in park and say ride is over.
> 
> Like I said, haven't had to do it. But I'd like to think I have the balls to do that.


keep living, just keep living


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)




----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

Annasmom said:


> So how do you handle the type of pax that says immediately as they enter your car quote " turn the radio off, move the seat forward, and turn the air upand by the way im in a hurry. Not a hi how are u or nothing. I got him there early, used exact navi and he rated me low. Y do pax think they can get away with this bs


Simple, cancel the trip immediately. Everytime on a paxhole like that.
"Sorry, please exit my vehicle as I have cancelled the ride due to feeling uncomfortable with your disposition."
If they refuse, ok no worries. The remedy for that is 911.


----------



## AveragePerson (May 18, 2018)

RideshareUSA said:


> Simple, cancel the trip immediately. Everytime on a paxhole like that.
> "Sorry, please exit my vehicle as I have cancelled the ride due to feeling uncomfortable with your disposition."
> If they refuse, ok no worries. The remedy for that is 911.


If you escalate the situation against that type of passenger your more likely to be assaulted, your car damaged, both, waste more time trying to get them out, or a false allegation against you. These should be considered when you decide to escalate the situation.


----------



## PaxiCab (Feb 14, 2019)

AveragePerson said:


> If you escalate the situation against that type of passenger your more likely to be assaulted, your car damaged, both, waste more time trying to get them out, or a false allegation against you. These should be considered when you decide to escalate the situation.


Exactly. I agree with rideshareUSA and averageperson. While it should be as easy as get out, this is my vehicle, and you are being disrespectful, there are easily situations and circumstances where damage can and will done depending on the pax and police will do nothing about it but make a report, yet you still have to to bear consequences and money, and there are many stories on here like that. IMHO, Every factor [should] be considered to de escalate whether agreeing to continue with the ride or not, putting ego aside, to go without damage to you or your car to avoid fixes and expensive lawyers/medical attention being involved, but to each their own


----------

